# Money, Money, Money!



## Rapido9 (Mar 7, 2019)

Given that I'm traveling to Europe very shortly after 29th March,I am a tad concerned by the present lack of certainty (as everybody is)! My concern is the possible currency exchange rate differential between no-deal, delay or deal. The present rate, (today) is around 1.14. I would guess in a no-deal situation Stirling would sink to parity with the Euro, in a deal or extension of article 50 Stirling would improve to (who knows) maybe 1.20. Making a difference of about 20 euro per £100 changed. Whilst 20 euro is no fortune I would rather it was in my pocket rather than the currency exchange. I think I am going to buy 50% of my requirement now to have some cash in hand and the balance after we have some sense of direction from the incompetents of Westminster. If anybody travelling shortly have a better strategy, (or inside track) to mitigate this likely fluctuation, I would love to know!​


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2019)

Well as noel edmonds says,deal or no deal im sure we all will not open the right box after biscuit.:lol-061:


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 7, 2019)

Buy currency?
What ? At Tesco, the Post Office.  ?  Nahh !
.
There are better ways . Current exchange rate is 1.167 € per £.
Look on our forums. You'll find that Nationwide Flexdirect and Halifax Clarity cards  are your best bet. You'll get very close to this, charges free.
There's information on newer scheme too.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 7, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Well as noel edmonds says,deal or no deal im sure we all will not open the right box after biscuit.:lol-061:



Trevor... You should be grafting at your day job


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 7, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> Trevor... You should be grafting at your day job



After i get this job sorted im going to do what you do,NOTHING:scared:


----------



## rockape (Mar 7, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> After i get this job sorted im going to do what you do,NOTHING:scared:



Don't hold back Trev, what do you really want to say.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 7, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> After i get this job sorted im going to do what you do,NOTHING:scared:



You'll need training.. From an expert.
I'm never too busy, so could fit you in. 
You should start tapering off to a little part time job...
Have you ever thought about repairs to outboard.motors.?
Apologies for hijacking this thread.
Hope the OP is searching through the forums.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Mar 8, 2019)

Pauljenny said:


> Buy currency?
> What ? At Tesco, the Post Office.  ?  Nahh !
> .
> There are better ways . Current exchange rate is 1.167 € per £.
> ...



( Quote=There are better ways . Current exchange rate is 1.167 € per £)
Spot on Paul, done a transfer on Monday and got 1.167 € per £ as you have seen. Was getting a bit edgy and needed a big lump changing for building work here. Spoke to our adviser and he said there is going to be an interesting week next week with votes in Parliament!! Gut feeling told me to act soon, it’s the highest it’s been for a year or so now so looking at it as a WIN...


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 8, 2019)

We now spend very little cash, use card for almost everything.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 8, 2019)

Should I get a €1000 cash now before I cross next month?


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 8, 2019)

Harleyboygaz3 said:


> ( Quote=There are better ways . Current exchange rate is 1.167 € per £)
> Spot on Paul, done a transfer on Monday and got 1.167 € per £ as you have seen. Was getting a bit edgy and needed a big lump changing for building work here. Spoke to our adviser and he said there is going to be an interesting week next week with votes in Parliament!! Gut feeling told me to act soon, it’s the highest it’s been for a year or so now so looking at it as a WIN...



Good news, Gary.
If there's anything left, I'll expect my usual commission..
A can of Lidl cerveja preta


----------

